# Iran elections



## crystal (Jun 26, 2009)

Απ' τις ειδήσεις που εύχεσαι να είναι ράδιο αρβύλα. 


*Jailed Iran reformists 'tortured to confess foreign plot'

Amnesty reports apparent attempt to implicate defeated presidential candidate in conspiracy to overthrow regime*

Jailed Iranian reformists are believed to have been tortured in an attempt to force them into TV "confessions" of a foreign-led plot against the Islamic regime.
According to Iranian websites, the "confessions" are aimed at implicating Mir Hossein Mousavi and Mehdi Karroubi, the defeated reformist candidates in this month's presidential poll, in an alleged conspiracy.
Mostafa Tajzadeh, Abdollah Ramezanzadeh and Mohsen Aminzadeh, all Mousavi supporters, are reported to have undergone "intensive interrogation" sessions in Tehran's notorious Evin prison since being arrested in a mass round-up of opposition figures following Mahmoud Ahmadinejad's disputed re-election.
The three, who all served in the government of the former reformist president, Mohammad Khatami, are among several hundred activists, academics, journalists and students detained in a crackdown coinciding with the brutal suppression of street protesters who believe the election was stolen.

Το υπόλοιπο άρθρο εδώ. Και με μια ματιά εδώ, συλλήψεις, δολοφονίες και μπλοκάρισμα ηλεκτρονικών διευθύνσεων.


----------



## Costas (Jun 27, 2009)

Θυμάμαι έναν Μαροκινό γνωστό μας, το 1980. Ζούσε στο Παρίσι, μισούσε τους Γάλλους. Αντιαποικιοκράτης, φίλος του ρέγκε, κάθε άλλο παρά πιστός μουσουλμάνος. Είχε έρθει στην Ελλάδα για διακοπές. Υπερασπιζόταν σθεναρά το νέο ιρανικό καθεστώς, που είχε ωστόσο δώσει ήδη επαρκέστατα δείγματα γραφής. Επιχείρημα: "un re'gime anti-impe'rialiste *et* anti-sioniste", τι άλλο να ευχηθεί κανείς; Έτσι έλεγε.
Θυμάμαι επίσης έναν (τον πιο) γνωστό Αμερικανό καταστασιακό (σιτουασιονιστή), τον Ken Knabb, που είχε κυκλοφορήσει τότε ένα φυλλάδιο όπου έλεγε ότι η Ιρανική Επανάσταση ήταν το καλύτερο πράγμα που είχε συμβεί στη Μέση Ανατολή τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια. Είχε έρθει στην Ελλάδα, και του λέγαμε πως αυτό, ενόψει των εξελίξεων που έτρεχαν στο Ιράν προς την κατεύθυνση της κληρικοκρατίας, μας φαινόταν μάλλον απρόσεχτη διατύπωση. Συμφώνησε, αλλά αμέσως πρόσθεσε ότι, όταν μοίραζε με τους συντρόφους του την προκήρυξη σε πανεπιστήμιο της Αμερικής, όλοι γούρλωναν τα μάτια από σκανδαλισμό, πράγμα που του προκαλούσε μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση ακόμα και την ώρα που το διηγόταν σ' εμάς. Η Ιρανική Επανάσταση αποτέλεσε όντως (και αποτελεί ακόμα) μαχαίρι στα πλευρά του δυτικού ιμπεριαλισμού. Ας θυμηθούμε το Σάχη και τις γιορτές του για τα 2500 χρόνια της ιρανικής μοναρχίας (!), και πώς ένα ολόκληρο σμάρι Δυτικοί ξεφτίλες της τέχνης είχε τρέξει να υποβάλει τα σέβη του ή είχε λάβει χρυσοπληρωμένες παραγγελίες. Όλα αυτά γκρεμίστηκαν, και τη θέση τους πήρε ένα ακόμα πιο απαίσιο καθεστώς, στις πλάτες μιας μεγαλειώδους λαϊκής εξέγερσης. Αυτό εμένα μου θυμίζει 1917, παρά το απύθμενο χάσμα πολιτικών προγραμμάτων Μπολσεβίκων-Μουλάδων, και τη σχεδόν αντίστροφη πορεία Τσάρου->Μπολσεβίκων έναντι Σάχη->Μουλάδων. Ξέρω, ο τρόπος σκέψης μου είναι παιδαριώδης, αλλά δε λένε ότι από παιδί κι από τρελό μαθαίνεις την αλήθεια;


----------

